# The Political Joke Thread



## Cryozombie (Apr 28, 2009)

So much hate and Apathy has been going around the study, so This thread is for jokes about politics and the administration.  Lets keep them fun, not mean spirited, and NO racist Obama stuff either please... *its meant to poke fun, not attack! *


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 28, 2009)

*WAIT! AMERICA, I DID NOT ORDER ATTACKS ON THE SOMALI PIRATES! 

I ORDERED A *TAX* ON THE SOMALI PIRATES!*


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Flea (May 1, 2009)

Pretty much _anything_ by the Capitol Steps.


----------



## Big Don (May 5, 2009)

Arlen Specter





well, he is a political joke...


----------



## lulflo (May 7, 2009)

Three boys are walking by a river and notice someone going under.  Thinking quickly they branch out hand to hand and reach the man just before it is too late.  They bring him to dry land only to find out that it is George Bush.  George is so pleased with them that he tells them to ask for anything and he will give it to them.

The first kid says he wants an ice cream truck fully loaded.  George tells him it will be done without a question.

The second kid says he would like a loaded entertainment room with all of the video games available, again, no problem says Mr Bush without batting an eye.

The third kid says he wants the most state of the art wheelchair with all of the bells and whistles attached to it that there are available.  This confuses George since the boy seems to be in perfect health so he says, I'll be happy to get you the wheelchair, but I have to know why a healthy young boy would want a wheelchair more than anything else in the whole world?

The boy replies, "When I tell my dad that I saved George Bush from drowning in the river, he is going to beat me so bad that I probably won't ever be able to walk again".



What is the difference between Bill Clinton and a screwdriver?

A screwdriver turns in screws, Bill screws interns.



That's all I can think of right now

Farang - Larry


----------

